# Rugby Union training



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright guys, i know a good few on here play rubgby, and im about to start my training for tryouts next year.

I do squats and deads and the likes, but what particular exercises do you recommend, as i imagine Bodybuilding and rugby training to be quite different.

Cheers for the help lads


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Look up Joe Defranco. I can recommend his West side for Skinny B*stards (WS4SB) or his "Build like a Badass" program, both functional and will make you stronger and more explosive for the rugby field. Wendler's 531 with some additions can for the bare bones of a program too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

sounds stupid, but there's a few video's on youtube. Haskell has got a few video's up with his strength/fitness coach which he does some brutal things in. And there's a few sessions recorded with the Scotland team in the gym.

Google it as well. Loads of power routines up lad


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongman training would help i would imagine

tyre flips, sled drags etc will hit core and cardio really well


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

You'd be some sort of machine after some sled drags! Also there was something on mens health about lee halfpenny's routine. Supersets bent over rows with pull ups was his main one. Few other but cant remember them off hand


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> strongman training would help i would imagine
> 
> tyre flips, sled drags etc will hit core and cardio really well


These are very good.

I have used these for uni preseason.

The sled drag though is instead a prowler that you push.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mitch6689 said:


> These are very good.
> 
> I have used these for uni preseason.
> 
> The sled drag though is instead a prowler that you push.


i train strongman so know they work well indeed

My mate is semi pro rugby player and keeps asking me to come along to training for some fitness so may have a go sometime lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Strength and power more than bodybuilder exercises. So compounds squat, dead lift,bench press, military press, rows etc. body weight stuff chins, dips, press ups etc. and explosive power like Olympic lifts, power cleans, push press etc.

Also x2 on the strongman stuff tyres, sleds etc.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

ah nice one lads, i was in the gym the other day, and a fella was doing like a sledge hammer type of exercise, dumbell from by hips to over his opposite shoulder, said was for core and so on.

For now im gonna do 4 weeks of 8x4. Normal exercises plus new core exercises.

then 4 weeks of 5x5,

and the final couple of weeks im gonna do 6x3, help get the strength and power in,

that sound alright


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright lads, see this little series of push ups, clean and jerks, and that, what would this do for you beside cardio, and maybe fitness?

Should i incprperate stuff like this, or more single compounds like squats, deads, shoulder press, rows, or one week one, other week the other


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I second some sort of west side barbell variation, the GPP will be very useful for you.

It's position dependant as well remember.

If in doubt try and find a rugby coach.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

cheers man, my mate is first team hooker, so was gonna be training with him, im trying for union. but new to rugby, but alwasys wanted to go in for it, so last year my final chance


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gambitbullet1 said:


> cheers man, my mate is first team hooker, so was gonna be training with him, im trying for union. but new to rugby, but alwasys wanted to go in for it, so last year my final chance


What sort of level are you trying to enter into?


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gambitbullet1 said:


> View attachment 80380
> View attachment 80381
> Just university level, not ****d about where i place or where im put, im 6ft5 and abopout 14.5 atm, hard for me to gain, did my first 120kg sets of deadlifts, been out the gym for a while but started again 8 weeks ago, dont look to bad, but still bit scrawny
> View attachment 80379


Seems like you've got a good base going on there. You're a tall guy and have good potential to put a lot of weight on.

I wouldn't worry too much about 'rugby specific' training I would just train for full body strength and general conditioning, so a simple strength routine with added cardio or something like westside barbell variations that have the GPP in there, so things like sled pulling etc. which would be great if you can get hold of the equipment.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You'll be a flanker I imagine at 6ft5 or second row so need to bulk or you'll get thrown around as 14 1/2 stone is light for your height.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah i can imagine, i was aiming for 16 stone by September, im gonna do weights 3 times a week, St and Con twice a week.

First little circuit for st and con i have come up with.

in sets of 1/1/1/1/1.

then 2/2/2/2/2 up to 5

press with burpee, shoulder press, lunge, squat


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Some big boys at uni level mate. And some of them take it really really seriously! Get in that f*cking gym! Doing 5x5 myself atm and its class. Look at those videos though seriously bud.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah yeah, im looking at them now fella, gonna be a good long summer haha, but iv started already, i racked the whole leg press the other day, 120kg deadlifts for sets, im feeling good.

Im actually really excited for this, and im in Nottingham, so a good few gyms like winners and that here. i think after i get my core and legs, i should be ok


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just been checking my unis performance last year, my mate is the big blond one at 2:50


----------



## Paddy_uk (Apr 8, 2012)

I am not be 100% right. I play rugby and one thing which I would say you should do in training is plyometrics. Helps you be more explosive. You could have all the strength and power you want. But in rugby you need that strength and power in quick sudden bursts to give you that extra edge. Just my thoughts. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Paddy_uk said:


> I am not be 100% right. I play rugby and one thing which I would say you should do in training is plyometrics. Helps you be more explosive. You could have all the strength and power you want. But in rugby you need that strength and power in quick sudden bursts to give you that extra edge. Just my thoughts. Could be wrong tho.


Yeah true, thats why i have been including clean and jerks as of lately. im 15 stone now, so gaining, deadlifting 170kg, and tbar rowing 120 so im happy with progress, being doing high rep, high pace bench with like 20kg each side, for that explosiveness


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Now and again you need to do some multi directional work.

A lot of what you have been given is one dimensional squat, deadlift etc. you'll find that you get strong quads and hams, but by the time you get on the rugby field give it a few sessions and you'll twinge abductors or adductors etc.

Try doing round the clock lunges, and sumo deadlift and jump squat, to help those secondary muscles keep up. Coz they'll be the ones that go first.

If you have some pace you may be well suited to the wing at 6ft 4 you could be pretty useful.

Or maybe second row, flanker may be a bit adventurous with your frame, you need to be a unit and be active for 80mins. Probably the most demanding position on the park.

I would lift heavy eat **** loads, you can afford to eat a little dirty as well. Then worry about fitness come August time and pre season.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

gambitbullet1 said:


> Just been checking my unis performance last year, my mate is the big blond one at 2:50


That is some of the WORST tackling I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/c4743e6724f960725612/joe-defranco-strong-the-movie

Great vid with loads of decent exercises you can do for strength / endurance and explosive strength. Good watch aswell


----------

